# Rocky & Rudy awaiting arrival.....



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

For Father's Day, my sister, brother and I are giving my Dad a Pug puppy!! He's a Pug nut, so I could not sway him over to the Havanese. (Weird, I know!) They live in Savannah, GA and will be visiting next week. I pick the little girl tomorrow and she'll be with me for a week prior to them getting here. Rocky and Rudy know something is going on ~ they are so curious about her crate and the fun stuff I've picked up to welcome her home. They are so funny winding up their bodies to fit in her little bed. LOL hysterical! They both look great in pink!

It is so fun buying for a little girl!! I've attached a few pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I want to be a :baby: pug and sleep in that cute crate with all the pink stuff...


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My Paige thinks she should have all that neat pink stuff-and by the way what a cute little doll you got your dad-Lucky puppy-Lucky dad.

Pat


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww- what a precious set up for a lil girl who is sure to be adored!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I picked up the cute little pink bed today at Petco - on sale $12! It's definately for pups under 10 lbs. Mine were squishing themselves into it. LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

What a wonderful "present" awaits your father. I love the crate, the pink bedding and all the cute pink stuff you have picked out. Not to mention that the puppy is so cute, you dad is very lucky to have such great children.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh how cute is that little pug puppy! Cute pictures.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How cute. My younger one is a pugaholic, her entire room is decorated in pug gear. If she had had her pick, we would be pug owners, but I told the kids that if we get a dog, I know who is going to keep him when they graduate etc. and so it was my choice what we're going to get


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This little pugger is 2 lbs. She fits in the palm of your hand. We can't name her until my Dad gets here and meets her. The breeder and her family call her Princess because she's so small - so I'll probably stay with that.

Alexa - if you decide on a Pug, this breeder lives up North closer to you. She's North of Seattle about 15 minutes. ) Are you going to the Hav show this weekend in Puyallup?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Omgoodness!

PRECIOUS!  That's just adorable!

PLEASE post pictures when Princess is with you and the boys!! I bet your dad will be thrilled. My parents just got two new dogs, a Maltese and a yorkie-poo. They must've been influenced by Gucci because they named the Yorkie-poo "Coco Chanel", I'm not sure on the Maltese, I'll have to call today and find out.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great fathers day gift, she is so adorable. Cant wait to see some pictures of what Rocky & Rudy think of her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh your father is going to love you guys!!! She is so sweet, what a little chubby belly!! I love the set up you have for her. Makes me want to move in myself!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

She is just a little cutie, your Dad is going to love the 'Little Princess'. What wonderful children he has.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a wonderful gift and a really cute set-up! Little Princess is one lucky pug!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh she is just adorable! Love the pinkness of the setup!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What an adorable little "Pug Mug". They are cute little dogs. Too much snoring for me, but they are sweet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That puppy is so cute. I too love the set-up, especially with your babies trying to make it fit. Reminds me a little of Cinderella's step sisters trying to squeeze into the shoe.  Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, that is just toooo precious!!! And hilarious seeing your two cramming themselves into the little pink beds, lol!! Tessa does that too, she has to "use" everything we have for Tucker 

There was a little pug in Tessa's puppy class. She was just precious. And very vocal, she had all of us cracking up. What a fabulous gift!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awwww, What a darling little pug baby! Just melts my heart! 

How cute that your babies want to fit in that cute little bed!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh how cute! I love pugs too! I have the same bed in blue, but it's getting too small for Salsa already!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

how adorable!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwwww....What an adorable baby!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That is the best Father's day present I've seen in a long time - your dad is getting another "Princess". The toys and bed and perfect. He's going to be thrilled.

Kara, at least you come from a family of doggie nuts. How cool that your parents just got two new dogs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, what a wonderful thing to do for your father!! I think Santa may leave you something extra in your stocking for giving this gift. :biggrin1: I think Pug's have the cutest face and I wish I was there to see the look on your father's face -- OH..get a picture!! Seeing all the pink and that set up has me begging DH for a little girl Hav as I type. :brick: "Do you hear me....I want another one"


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww I love seeing all the pink you have picked out for the tiny princess. Why don't they have such fun choices for boys?? I bet she is loved and spoiled like crazy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The little Pug is adorable, but your two trying to fit in the bed is precious. Too cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*awwwww....*

puppies, those faces!

I think it is great that havanese stay almost puppies all their lives. Pugs are pretty great dogs. How wonderful for all of you.

Like big brothers and sisters waiting for the new sibling to come home!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

What a great father's day present! We will need more pictures of course


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is so much fun! The Havs are taking such good care of little Pugger. They are so gentle and loving with her - just shows what great dogs we have. Rudy can't get enough of her. He whines to let her out of her crate to play. LOL

We're going to the vets at 4:00 for our wellness check. She's got a little bit of a runny nose. Not sure if that's normal or not - we'll see.

My Dad is so anxious to meet her. We broke the surprise on Monday so he has something to look forward to. Mom gets here next week and takes her home on the 26th. 

I don't know if I can't wait to name her until my Dad meets her.....we've been calling her Honey (because she's so sweet). What do you think?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - how cute - I think she looks like a Honey!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

couple more pictures......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She does look like a Honey! I love the pictures. That one with all the toys is too funny! She's tiny!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is so tiny and adorable and I agree, she really does look like Honey.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

She is just like a stuffed toy she is so cute and I love the name Honey. The one of her kissing you/your daughter must be framed. That's so fun that you've already told your dad. I bet he's beside himself to get her.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, she is a little doll. She looks like one of the toys. I bet your Havs are loving seeing a new toy move around. :biggrin1: I bet it will be hard to let her leave -- but your Dad will be super happy and she does look like a Honey!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cutie pie!! The picture with all the toys is a riot...she looks like the TY beanie baby pug and fits right in there.

I didn't even know there was a show this weekend...I've been so busy with procrastinating high school senior pictures that I haven't had time to plan anything else....

Alexa


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not usually a fan of Pugs, but she is precious. What great boys you have. They look like they are really enjoying her. I bet they will miss her when she is gone.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a tiny pug baby she is, makes me want to have a pug too...


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone - we're having so much fun! I think Rudy will miss her the most. He's in love. I guess it's a sign he needs a Hav puppygirl.

My Dad was actually teary eyed - and if you know my Dad - that's a big deal. He's considering flying out to see her because he doesn't want to wait until the 26th. I'll believe it when I see it.

Lisa - that's my little girl. She turned 21 last week! 

Karen - I'm not usually a Pug fan either, but DANG, this little girl has tons of personality. She is so funny. She's chasing Rudy around my office right now. She's fast!

She weighed in at the Vets today a whooping 2.0 lbs.

Honey seems to fit. Honey Bunny, Honey Bunches, Honey pot belly, Honeychild, Oh honey......it just keeps coming. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable and I love how excited your dad is to meet his little girl!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy,
She is so small and so cute!! I love the name Honey!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so cute, love the picture with all the toys. The name Honey suits her. Look forward to seeing more pictures. You all will sure miss her when she goes home with your father.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Cindy - back in the 80's I had a boss who didn't know the names of any of the women in the office and he called every one of us "Honey Girl". It was so rediculous that we all took to calling one another that ... and still do via email. So the minute I saw your first picture of that little doll and her pink set up I said to myself..."Oh! look at that little Honey Girl". So I guess that means Honey is the perfect name for her. :kiss:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh....she's so cute!!! and so tiny... your dad is going to love her to pieces!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

She is soo stinking cute. I love the name Honey. There is a pug mix named Honeybun in a movie that is escaping me right now about sisters with Cameron Diaz and the Australian lady from Sixth Sense...Your daughter is gorgeous.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*adorable!*

My havanese like pugs. I think they like the curled tails! Pugs are not aggressive and have sweet personalities although they do snort alot!

I love your photos!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's In Her Shoes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a fabulous surprise/gift for your Dad. I loved your set up and enjoyed seeing the photos of her. She is cute....I'm not a fan of squish faced dogs,but she is kinda cute,and I've heard they make great pets.

I bet Rocky and Rudy are just loving on her! They'll miss her I'm sure! I do hope your Dad flies in early--a nice surprise for both of you----:becky:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

My Dad is NOT a fan of clothing for dogs, but I just can't help myself! I definately need a little girl next time. My boys look fantastic in their t-shirts, but girl stuff is so fun.

I was sure to tell Dad this is her harness, not a dress. LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Honey is the cutest thing on the planet! I love the "harness". The picture with your daughter and Honey is adorable. 

Your dad is going to spoil her to pieces!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

An idea - frame the picture of your daughter and Honey as an extra present. Honey is adorable and your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cindy - are you sure you are going to be able to give that little girl up?? 
She really is a doll!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

I just love the picture of Honey modeling her pink harness/dress, too adorable.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, after 2 1/2 weeks my parents flew home to Savannah Georgia with Honey. The name stuck, she really is that sweet! My Dad is so excited! What a treat it was to bring him that kind of happiness.

The boys were FANTASTIC with her. In fact, I think they're missing her today. My Mom found a stuffed pug for them to pretend with. 

Rudy (black Hav) would play the digging game with her under his outside mat. Too funny! I wish I had of gotten a better picture of him washing her face. Every day he would diligently make sure her face was clean.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

just had to post a few more pictures of Honey.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cindy, no offense, but I'm not the biggest fan of pugs, but Honey is beautiful! I love her proportions and stance. It enlightens my heart to see the sweetness of your Havs around her, what a considerate breed we're all owned by.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pictures. What a sweet little girl Honey is. I'm glad your dad is thrilled with her.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Maryam - no offense taken. I'm not a Pug person either. They shed unbelievably. However, my parents had 2 Pugs for 14 years - there is no swaying their passion. )

I was talking to my Mom on the phone, hearing all about the flight home - and my Dad was talking to Honey in the background through the entire call. HAHAHA


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures. What a "sweet" Father's day gift. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

what a bunch of sweeties you have there...I just love to see them care for eachother so much!

So did you ever move? I remember a while back you were talking about moving so you could find a place that you can fence in?

Alexa


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - that Honey is growing up to be such a cutie - sounds like your dad is attracted to Honey just like bees are. Sweet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Honey looks like a flower child!!! I love those pictures with the flowers in her mouth. I agree I would take a Hav over a pug --- but you can just tell how sweet she is. I love that Rudy cleaned her face daily. Jasper does that to Cash.


----------

